# The Wifes New Pocket Gun



## Dicktater (Jan 16, 2008)

With the rise in violent crime around here the Mrs. wanted some protection, she got her permit to carry the other day so we went shoppin.
I never go shoppin with her but today I was more than happy to go to the man candy store with her. Was thinkin about a Sig P232, but came home with this instead.I can't believe this cost more than my H&K USPc, It's very light weight made out of Scandium. Probably weighs less than a can of beer.
........................S&W 340PD 357Mag. .......This thing is sweet...:smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now get her about a 1,000rds of standard .38's and let her practice a lot with it. Stay with in 10-15' at frist. The snubby is a great little gun but they take a lot of practice to get good with. Please don't start her off with .357's as I am sure it will cause her problems. My wife broke two bones in her hand with a .357 snubby and was not a happy camper. She just made one little mistake in her grip and bingo. That was with a 25oz gun. I think yours is only about 12oz. Good luck..


----------



## Dicktater (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah Baldy, Been doin some research on this little pocket cannon, startin to think I made a mistake. I was all for gitin the Sig P232 in 380 but she fell in love with the weight and concealability of this little beast.
She's pretty outdoorsy type of girl and has shot my HK 40 but did't like it's recoil.I know I wouldn't want to have her shootin .357 Mag out of it.
Man I been readin some horror stories about this liteweight,got me wonderin if I even wanna try runnin mag rounds out of it.
What I tell her is she's not gonna be shootin it for fun,run a bunch of 38's out of it then use for protection only,it ain't a target gun.I have shot a bunch of 357 rounds but never any 38s,does the 38 have alot less recoil than 357 ?
.....................Thank For Your Input,Baldy
..Dicktater..


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes sir the standard .38 should be OK for her and once she is all settled at 20 to 25 feet then bring it back into 10' and shoot a cylinder of +P. She only needs to shoot a few cylinders of the +P rounds everytime she goes to the range. Have her carry the +P's because if she ever needs it she will never notice the recoil and the +P load will stop anything short of a bear. The J-frame size revolvers are a great design but you just gotta work at it to get good with them. Good luck.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

+1 on the +P...

I'm 6'4" and 240#.

I don't like 357 Mags out of those little things...

+P is plenty for personal protection. Same as a 9mm...

Jeff


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Another vote for .38s. I'd look into the standard pressure 135gr Speer JHP load, made especially for snubbies.

With magnum loads, I find those guns harder to shoot well than an N-frame .44 Magnum.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Did you pay $829.99 for that gun? :smt107


----------



## Dicktater (Jan 16, 2008)

SigZagger said:


> Did you pay $829.99 for that gun? :smt107


I hate to fess up but yes I did.....impulse purchase (she just had to have it) I know, I know....Sucker, go ahead say it :buttkick: . Next time she stays home!
Here's a His & Hers pic......gave $799.00 for my H&K worth every penny in my eyes...........:smt023


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Don't feel too bad, we've all had "impulse" handgun buys. I waited for a longtime to find my pocket gun. I paid $350.00 for this M36 that was just traded in. It's a .38 special round only, but small and nice enough for me to hid.


----------



## Dicktater (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice piece for what you paid, what sold me on hers was the weight at 12oz. you don't even know it's there. with women it's all about komfort if it was heavy she wouldn't carry. The way I look at it if you carry every day that two or three hundred extra you spend is worth it in comfort in the long run, 365 days a year just pennies a day. Thats my story and I'm stickin to it..:mrgreen:...besides I carry it when we're together, that H&K gets to tuggin on my neck in shoulder carry if you know what I mean.
We went to the range the other day and she impressed me with her shooting skills, at ten yards she had a seven inch group with five rounds on her first try, way better than expected. went out today and got her some 135gr.+P rounds gonna suprize her...:smt023


----------



## firestorm40 (Aug 25, 2007)

a friend of mine has about 20 different handguns we went out one day and we shot his 50 caliber smith and his desert eagle 50 ishot those two with moderate ease when i shot his scandium .357 smith i shot once and handed it back to him im 6foot 230 lbs. ihave several guns myself that will never be one of them. it is like shooting the cricket in men in black when will smith blew back 20 feet nice made gun though i carry a stainless .38 snubby with +p it shoots great. the only troublewith that gun is it is like shooting a rocket out of a squirt gun.


----------



## youandwhosearmy (Nov 6, 2007)

I just bought the airweight .38 spcl.

Its not uncomfortable to shoot. I feel I am accurate enough with it. And I have only shot it once. My first snubby. So shooting it with .38's wont be bad at all. Your hand might be sore after putting a bunch of rounds through it though.

And you could do like the tard at Cabela's told me, you practice with .38's and then hope the adrenaline takes over when you have it loaded with .357's for defense.


----------



## Dicktater (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't ever expect the Wife to run .357 mag rounds out of it, it'll be loaded with 125gr hollow point +P rounds.She had no problem with 38s in it the other day and she's 110LB @ 5'5", I thought it was quite tame.I'll run some mag rounds through it....well just cause I want to know what all the moanings about.....:smt033


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice gun. Price doesn't matter when mama's happy. Besides, if she wants to carry it it's worth its weight in gold.


----------



## roadkingjim (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice gun. I'm thinking about one myself! I need a small light weight pocket carry and that may be my answer!


----------



## rjack1177 (Jan 25, 2008)

roadkingjim said:


> Nice gun. I'm thinking about one myself! I need a small light weight pocket carry and that may be my answer!


I'm thinking the same thing too. That's alot smaller than the two I already have. It's small enough to conceal very well.


----------



## mic214 (Aug 1, 2007)

I love my 340PD. I have shot a grand total of 5 full house .357 magnums out of it just to day I did and that was more than enough for me....I carry mine loaded with 135 grain, Speer Gold Dot .38spl +P's:










I bought mine used and didn't think I would like the "Hi-Viz" front sight, but after shooting it, I like the way that front sight really stands out!


----------



## Dicktater (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello mic214, I am wondering if the Hi-Viz sight comes on the newer model or if it's an option? I also didn't notice the arrow markings for the lock above the cylinder release on yours. Still haven't shot any mag rounds out of the wifes, we did share a box of 38s out of it last weekend and I have been carrying the little monster this week I must say so far I love it. I guess it could be defined as a High priced, light weight, 38 special because it won't see many mag rounds. If you don't mind me asking (how much did you pay for it used?)

.................................................................:smt1099


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

If you don't mind my input, consider the Federal 110 gr JHP Personal Defense load. This is a very pleasant shooting load in lightweight guns and is not a +P .38 Spl. load. I've tried them in my gun and they seem very effective up close and personal.

Bob Wright


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*110grn*

Bob Wright: Sir; I agree. 
We that shoot revolvers with more punch regularly
the 'bite' doesn't seem to bad. 
The speed of 110-115grn will punch the hole and you can get back on hold quicker


----------



## Jake Ford (Jan 26, 2008)

I have [email protected] M60 .38 Spec. it go where i go.It shoot +P and hits man sise target at 100 yards and knocks rabbit head off at close shot.


----------



## mic214 (Aug 1, 2007)

Dicktater said:


> Hello mic214, I am wondering if the Hi-Viz sight comes on the newer model or if it's an option? I also didn't notice the arrow markings for the lock above the cylinder release on yours. Still haven't shot any mag rounds out of the wifes, we did share a box of 38s out of it last weekend and I have been carrying the little monster this week I must say so far I love it. I guess it could be defined as a High priced, light weight, 38 special because it won't see many mag rounds. If you don't mind me asking (how much did you pay for it used?)
> 
> .................................................................:smt1099


Dicktater,

You can get the 340PD with either front sight. Although I was originally looking for one with a ramped front sight, I got this one for such a great deal ($525.00) that I couldn't pass it up. I ended up liking the front sight as it does gather the light pretty well. It has the arrow marking, but it is real faint and with the camera flash, it looks like it got washed out.

I usually carry mine in either a Galco or Don Hume pocket rig:










Shooting full house .357 magnums out of it really gets your attention. These are not my pictures, but they show that the magnums throw a bit of blast and flash:


----------



## Dicktater (Jan 16, 2008)

Cool pics Mic, I'll show those to the wife and she will be to scared to shoot it and I'll have a new gun.......:smt023


----------



## mic214 (Aug 1, 2007)

Dicktater said:


> Cool pics Mic, I'll show those to the wife and she will be to scared to shoot it and I'll have a new gun.......:smt023


She will probably do OK if you stick with just .38spl's, but the magnums are definitely not recommended!!!!!


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

mic214 said:


> She will probably do OK if you stick with just .38spl's, but the magnums are definitely not recommended!!!!!


and PLEASE don't do the "slip one in a cylinder of .38s" trick. I saw a guy doing that to his wife and she just about shit a brick she was so surprised. She wouldn't shoot anymore that day so she probably has a hell of a flinch now, if she shoots at all.


----------



## mic214 (Aug 1, 2007)

Actually when I bought this pistol through GunBroker, the dealer that sold to me said that the original owner purchased it, took it out once to shoot it and then promptly brought it back to him and bought something else that didn't "Detonate" when he fired it (I think it was a Ruger SP101 or something like that).......

Mine will not be seeing another .357 magnum round anytime soon!


----------



## roadkingjim (Apr 9, 2007)

Well I bought one. Shot 38 +p,s out of it at the range and liked it. Probably will never shoot 357's. I think a 38 should do the job. Could have saved some money and got the 38 instead but, another classic case of impulse buying. I put it in my pocket and that's where I plan to keep it most of the time. After seeing the picture above I will probably never shoot a 357 out of it!! Than again never say never.


----------

